# CFB Halifax New Building



## berlee11 (4 Apr 2016)

Hi, I am looking for information on the new Jr. Ranks Accommodations & Mess building being constructed at CFB Halifax. I was able to find a picture of the building taken in Dec 2015 but cannot locate any updates as to when it may be completed and ready to live in. Thanks


----------



## kratz (4 Apr 2016)

It's replacing A Block and the "Fleet Club". Are you in that much of a rush to move out of the old?

From my experience, the shine on the new place wears fast, along with expectations.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Apr 2016)

Unless they try to keep that new building smell for as long as they can.... [


----------

